# Dells Coupon Book



## rapmarks (May 11, 2006)

Just used my first coupon and I believe the book is better than last year's book.  I seldom use the attraction coupons and will share with Tuggers.  Any unused restaurant coupons appreciated.  A few good ones are missing this year, but some new ones make up for it.  
Also, any Tuggers that wish to pass books on and are staying at Christmas Mountain, I am here for almost 6 months and will facilitate.


----------



## rudymcbill (May 11, 2006)

Welcome back to Wisconsin!
Have you seen anything regarding report card days at Family Land or Treasure Island this year?
Thanks!


----------



## wackymother (May 11, 2006)

Hi, we're going to the Dells in July. Where do you buy the coupon book?


----------



## klisow (May 12, 2006)

You need to order them online at www.dellscoupons.com!

Rapmarks, can you tell me what the coupon for Noah's Ark is in June.  I am coming with my friend and our children the 1st week of June to stay at CMV.  I know that sometimes there is a coupon in the book for June.  Also, if there is one, and you are not using it, can I swap with you.  We use a very limited amount of coupons, but the ones we do use make the purchase worth it.

I need to call and order at least one book now, so it is here in time.

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2006)

I willl be glad to trade or whatever.  I will need to check book for exact coupon it is outside in Car, and temperature is what I call very cold.  I will watch for Noah's Ark school days and also for two for one notices int he newspaper, which happen frequently in early June and post the information here. 
And I think I should have waited another week before I came back to Wisconsin.


----------



## rudymcbill (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for keeping a look out.  Blegreen's travelers plus has up'd the number of printable coupons, and have some Dell's/Baraboo resturants.  The downside is the coupon is only valid for 14 days after it's printed.  I'd be happy to print some off if/when you're interested. The 2 for one options include the Mesa Grille, Glacier Rock, Hooty's Steak House, The Farm Kitchen and the Loose Moose Bar & Grill.


----------



## rapmarks (May 12, 2006)

I checked the book and in June buy one get one for Noah's Ark and for Mount Olympus, after that $4 off.  There are often weekday ones in the paper in June, so I'll clip out and keep til i hear from someone who could use them.  Post or send me an email or pm and I'll be ont he lookout for them.  

Thanks for the coupon offers, I don't need them right away, but could use them some other time so I'll letyou know, as they expire in 14 days.  
Just spent a lot of time on the phone trying to pay my Bluegreen maintenance fees and got nowhere , they claimed my credit card didn't go through, credit card company said no attempts were made.   

I have coupons for the Museum of Historic Torture Devices which I will gladly give away .  Hurry before it closes.


----------



## Neesie (May 12, 2006)

For those of you going to the Dells, I highly recommend seeing the Lost Canyon.  It is not highly advertised but everyone I know that's gone on the horse/carriage ride through the Canyon loves it.  I've posted a link, do a further search for pictures it is beautiful.  Also the horses are similar to Clydsdales, I believe they are Percherons (sorry about the spelling).

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-reviews-3...d_reviews-i;_ylt=AkfkgHRiYyeAgjOdyaNVtyFpVWoL

P.S.  Very inexpensive and only takes about an hour of your time.


----------



## brucecz (May 12, 2006)

Pat, we received our 2 Dells Coupon books in 4 days and unlike some of the other years there was no shipping charges. The total cost was $40 for the 2 coupon books.

Today I was able to get Bluegreen email that we had paid in full foe all 8 of our CMV UDI 2006-2007 maintenance fees that we had paid in full.

We had paid for the 4 CMV UDI Cottages on May 3 but were having a problem getting them to email a paid in full receipt untill today. We paid  the 4  CMV UDI Oak Timbers maintenance fees

The person in the Maintenace fee Dept who was of great help to us today is Richard  Latham and his direct Bluegreen Number is 1-651-912-7960.

Suggest calling him if you have a maintenace fee question, etc.

Bruce  



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> I checked the book and in June buy one get one for Noah's Ark and for Mount Olympus, after that $4 off.  There are often weekday ones in the paper in June, so I'll clip out and keep til i hear from someone who could use them.  Post or send me an email or pm and I'll be ont he lookout for them.
> 
> Thanks for the coupon offers, I don't need them right away, but could use them some other time so I'll letyou know, as they expire in 14 days.
> Just spent a lot of time on the phone trying to pay my Bluegreen maintenance fees and got nowhere , they claimed my credit card didn't go through, credit card company said no attempts were made.
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (May 15, 2006)

We rode down the strip last night.  There is a new comedy club in the building where the Dells Auto Museum was.
There is a huge building toward the back of Mount Olympus, indoor arcade perhaps.
In town the building that had crafts on the side street is another type of entertainment club.  
Todd Nelson, who owns Kalahari, has bought out Trappers Turn golf course, it is still a golf course.
Construction is going on on the former Wilderness golf course, new timehsares for Fairfield.  
The outlet mall near the Great Wolf is not complete, now saying fall completion.


----------



## RonaldCol (May 15, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> Just used my first coupon and I believe the book is better than last year's book.  I seldom use the attraction coupons and will share with Tuggers.  Any unused restaurant coupons appreciated.  A few good ones are missing this year, but some new ones make up for it.
> Also, any Tuggers that wish to pass books on and are staying at Christmas Mountain, I am here for almost 6 months and will facilitate.



Pat, thanks for the past request for extra coupons you've given my wife and me. The local Jewel's supermarkets also sell the Dells coupon book, but I didn't check to see if there was discoutn pricing.


----------



## sdwrdt (May 16, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> There is a huge building toward the back of Mount Olympus, indoor arcade perhaps.



Girl Scouts are heading there in a few weeks. They have added some indoor rides - hard to tell from website what they exactly are. One looks like bumper cars.


----------



## wackymother (May 16, 2006)

Okay, I just ordered one. We'll be visiting in July for the first time. If anyone still needs to buy a coupon book, I found these discount codes....

wcn316 (20 percent off) I used this one and it worked
WDN613 (also 20 percent off)

Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (May 17, 2006)

wow, I never knew they had a discount code.  
There was an article about the comedy club, a family show, an adult show, and a hypnosis show.  
a Chicago Dinner Club on a side street downtown
a big dinner theatre out near Wilderness


----------



## CharlesS (May 18, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> There is a huge building toward the back of Mount Olympus, indoor arcade perhaps.



Could that be the new "Parthenon Indoor Theme Park"?

http://www.mtolympusthemepark.com/small/index_flash.html

Charles


----------



## wackymother (May 24, 2006)

Okay, my coupon book has arrived and it looks great! But there are a bunch of coupons we won't be able to use. 

Pls PM me if you would like anything related to golf (but not miniature golf, that we play) or anything for June (we won't be there till July). Also happy to send the Domino's coupons and the Taco Bell coupons, we won't be using those. Oh, and we won't be using any of the accommodations coupons, either, so those are yours for the asking!


----------



## Tom52 (May 24, 2006)

Pat, I got my Dells coupon book and was a bit disappointed that none of the Dells boat trips have a discount for a second adult ticket, now only discount for childrens tickets when purchasing an adult.  There are several good coupons for resturants though.

Question for you....last year when we attended the CMV owner's update we got $75 is resturant couponsand also got a Wisconsin Dells VIP Discount book.  Do you know if they are still giving them out this year, or where else I could pick up this book?  I used a lot of coupons out of it as well.


----------



## rapmarks (May 25, 2006)

Tom,  I never saw last years book.  that is available only from Bluegreen I believe.  I didn't realize the coupon book cut out the discount on the boat trip.  I bet they would take the child's price off a second boat ticket if you went up and asked.

We don't see the sales staff as much as we used to.  No employees are allowed in Mulligan's after 8 oclock.  employees are too disruptive, even if they live here, earn a few hundred dollars a year from Bluegreen, and are very mild mannered like my husband.


----------

